# Florida Trip



## hang man (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi all , i'm planing a trip to Florida to a flight park near Orlando and would like to do some Bass Fishing . Are there any lakes near Orlando where you can rent a Boat !!? i've googled and found tons of Guides but i don't want a guide , just wand to rent a boat and fish with some friends


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I made a mistake of hiring a guide when I was in Orlando a few years back and what a fricken waste of money! Very spendy, got to fish for 1/2 a day...4 hours and caught 2 very small bass...Guide insisted on trolling with shinners and wouldn't let us cast cranks, worms, or anything. Very bad experience! 
Do it yourself if you can!


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

I lived in FL for 5 years and one of them in orlando, Walt disney has a stocked lake that is fun. Im not sure of the rentals but if you go to orlando you should go red fishing!! 1.5 hour drive to tittusville and the Red fishinig is off the hook. I know you don't want a guide but the Red fish guides are first class. You will catch fish and they will be big. Reds respond to lures like bass do. I did so much red fishing that I stopped bass fishing for awhile. If reds are slow, You can pound sea trout on top water all day long. Snook are also very good fighters. You can catch all these fish in 2-3 ft of water. Reds fight way harder than largemouth bass do. I have a 9.5lber and 8.5 lb bass from florida and a 4lb red fights harder than both. The northern strain Bass fights harder than the florida LM if you ask me. I have caught 100s of florida bass and they don't fight like these northern bass do.
Flats boat for a 1/2 day with your buddies should run $250-$350. Only thing is if your group is big you may have to split up.

You can catch bass anywhere, Go red fishing! you wont regret it, believe me. When you hook a red your drag will scream off your reel.
8lb red fish is an avg fish in the mosqito lagoon, Tittusville FL!!!!
1st class guides. A trip you will never forget!!!!


----------



## hang man (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys , you've helped me more than you know , Red Fishing it is , the trip isn't till March 2009 so i have some time to find a reputable Guide :lol:


----------



## willythekid (Jan 21, 2008)

I believe tarpon start running that time of year... thats once in a lifetime type of fishing if you get the chance. I going to try for the first time in june.


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

This is just an example of a Fl red fish. 40 inches long
caught on a white zoom super fluke texas rigged weedless style with no weight. zara spooks are good for them too. gold spoons with weed gaurds are a must. I think chatterbaits are starting to wack the reds too.
Your fishing in shallow water so use shallow baits, the guide should supply the rods. Gulp shrimp on a jig head would be a good choice. 
Do what the guide says and you will hook up. Have fun and post some pics when you get back. Don't forget to take amber polarized sunglasses 8) They are the most important thing you will need. If you see the schools of reds you will catch them. They school in huge packs and when looking at them from a boat it looks like a reddish blob of fun.

Got to love those reds


----------



## hang man (Oct 30, 2007)

Now that's what i call an awesome fight , i've cought Carp before and they fight like hell but it's no table fair ....Are Reds a good grill fish ?

Maybe i can arange for shipping some of the catch in a cooler with ice back home


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

They fight hard and will scream drag off. They taste best to me with blackening powder, aka blackened redfish. It is like a cajun seasoning and very good. When the blackened red fish craze hit the south the numbers of reds were going down, but due to the conservation effort the redfish made a complete recovery.


----------

